# Flumen micinum



## Starless74

Hello everybody,
Researching the Internet about Fiumicino (the town where Rome international airport is located)
I've found out that some sources claim the name Fiumicino stems from Latin _*flumen micinum*_, translated as "tiny river".
That meaning does make perfect sense to me, since emperor Tiberius had a 3-mile artificial canal dug in that area (still existing to this day)
in order to ease the flow of the Tiber river into the Tyrrhenian Sea and prevent floods.

The problem is, I cannot find any Latin source for _*micinum*_, (-_*a*_, -_*um *adj._?) even if I include inflected forms in the search.
No Latin dictionary contains it; Google only ever leads to pages on Fiumicino town (and they all seem to be copied/pasted from one source).

The only vague resemblance=possible etymology I could guess was with the noun *mica *("particle", "grain", "crumb" and, figuratively, "small part of sth")
but even there the only adjecive stemming from _mica_ seems to be _mīcārĭus,_ not _micinum_. 

Any additional source and/or suggestion on the above will be much appreciated.


----------



## RRwrf

È curioso che non ci siano attestazioni (neanche dell'espressione _flumen micinum _in documenti in lingua latina). Potrebbe trattarsi di un'etimologia fantasiosa che si è diffusa incontrollatamente. Anche perché trovo che «fiumicino» sia facilmente derivabile da «fiume» mediante aggiunta dell'infisso -ic- e del suffisso diminutivo -ino.
Ma vediamo se qualcuno dà una piacevole smentita.


----------



## Mary49

Pare che il nome sia in latino volgare, è probabile quindi che l'aggettivo (?) "micinum" non sia presente nei dizionari di latino classico. Ho seguito un percorso mentale "contorto"  e sono arrivata all'aggettivo romeno "mic" che significa "piccolo". Sappiamo che la lingua romena è una lingua neolatina, che ha circa l'80% di parole di origine latina. Potrebbe essere il caso che l'aggettivo "micinum" significasse proprio "piccolo" in latino volgare e che sia rimasto soltanto nella lingua della Romania. Lo so, è un'ipotesi azzardata...


----------



## RRwrf

Mary49 said:


> Pare che il nome sia in latino volgare, è probabile quindi che l'aggettivo (?) "micinum" non sia presente nei dizionari di latino classico. Ho seguito un percorso mentale "contorto"  e sono arrivata all'aggettivo romeno "mic" che significa "piccolo". Sappiamo che la lingua romena è una lingua neolatina, che ha circa l'80% di parole di origine latina. Potrebbe essere il caso che l'aggettivo "micinum" significasse proprio "piccolo" in latino volgare e che sia rimasto soltanto nella lingua della Romania. Lo so, è un'ipotesi azzardata...


Qui risulta:

«From Vulgar Latin _*miccus_, from Ancient Greek _μῑκκός_ (mīkkós, “small”), variant of _μικρός_ (mikrós)».  

Ottimo ragionamento!


----------



## Starless74

Mary49 said:


> Potrebbe essere il caso che l'aggettivo "micinum" significasse proprio "piccolo" in latino volgare e che sia rimasto soltanto nella lingua della Romania. Lo so, è un'ipotesi azzardata...


Le vie delle lingue sono infinite, tutto è possibile.
E la maggior parte di chi parlava il volgare non sapeva scrivere.


----------



## Sobakus

Mary49 said:


> sia rimasto soltanto nella lingua della Romania


I'm surprised to read this when Italian itself has that precise word mica, as does seemingly every single Romance language (check the Latin entry) - forget that, even Dutch and German! What's more, Italian also has the very word that must have inspired the etymology in question: miccino.

Despite this, there's no justification for assuming that _Fiumicino_ comes from such a form even if it did really exist in Latin Latin (let's assume that what we mean by that useless term Vulgar Latin here is _Proto-Romance_), because it's synchronically transparent as having been formed to _fiume_ like _ponticino_ to _ponte_ and _lumicino_ to _lume_ - these three terms might in fact form a kind of a morphological self-support group, seeing as most other _-cino_ diminutives are formed to nouns in _-one__._


----------



## Mary49

Sobakus said:


> I'm surprised to read this when Italian itself has that precise word mica, as does seemingly every single Romance language (check the Latin entry) - forget that, even Dutch and German! What's more, Italian also has the very word that must have inspired the etymology in question: miccino.


I can agree about what you say, but in Dutch and German the words have a different meaning (loaf of bread / bun). They (and the Italian "mica") are not adjectives, they don't mean "piccolo", while "mic" in Romanian is an adjective and keeps the meaning of "piccolo".
As for "flumen micinum", I don't know the origin of this etymology and I think we will never discover it. Anyway, the "flumen" was not a real river; it was an artificial canal, called "Fossa Traianea".


----------



## Sobakus

Mary49 said:


> I can agree about what you say, but in Dutch and German the words have a different meaning (loaf of bread / bun). They (and the Italian "mica") are not adjectives, they don't mean "piccolo", while "mic" in Romanian is an adjective and keeps the meaning of "piccolo".


Ah, I didn't notice that difference in Romanian, but it's clearly derivable via the meaning "a bit of bread > a little bit of X > a little X", the first two of which are present in the other Romance languages; it's not original, unless it's a different word, an adjective borrowed direct from Greek, which I seriously doubt.*1* The Dutch and German meanings are borrowed from Gallo-Romance dialects: this meaning seems to be particularly associated with the -cc- form _*mīcca _which probably arose in a single dialect and then spread.
*1*: although there's Sicilian _nicu_/Calabrian _miccu_ "small" spread right over Magna Graecia...

Addition: mīc(c)īna is indeed an attested Latin noun meaning "tiny crumb".


Mary49 said:


> As for "flumen micinum", I don't know the origin of this etymology and I think we will never discover it.


_*flumen micinum_ is not real Latin - if you mean that we will never discover the etymology of _fiumicino_, why do you think there's something mysterious about it? Do you believe it's possible to discover the etymology of _ponticino,_ _lumicino, dragoncino_?


----------



## Mary49

Sobakus said:


> _*flumen micinum_ is not real Latin - if you mean that we will never discover the etymology of _fiumicino_, why do you think there's something mysterious about it? Do you believe it's possible to discover the etymology of _ponticino,_ _lumicino, dragoncino_?


I meant we will never discover the origin of the "not real Latin <flumen micinum>". Well, I don't know what to say, really. In your opinion "flumen micinum" is an invention, isn't it?


----------



## Sobakus

Mary49 said:


> I meant we will never discover the origin of the "not real Latin <flumen micinum>". Well, I don't know what to say, really. In your opinion "flumen micinum" is an invention, isn't it?


Well, here's the first and second occurrence in googlebooks, from 1986 and 89 without any further attribution. There are no hits on archive.org It must originate from Italy because only Italian has anything approaching that word, namely _miccino_ - but it's a noun, like _mica_; it's difficult for me to imagine the reason they preferred such a far-fetched etymology to the obvious and transparent _fiume + cino_ other than that they seem to be describing some sort of architectural complex (can't read the full preview) and citing the Latin from some previous description or map. This would make it a fanciful folk etymology by whoever wrote the Latin.


----------



## A User

Sobakus said:


> What's more, Italian also has the very word that must have inspired the etymology in question: miccino


Etimologia : miccino;

MICCINO.
Agg. e S. m. Micolino. Innocent. de cas. litter. _Micidior_ comparat da _Micidus,_ Piccolo. Fir. Rim. _128._ (C)_ E se ci mette un miccin d'avvertenza, Ei vedrà che…_ Burch. _79. Io ne vo' pur; deh, dammene un miccino._
2. Miccino, o Un miccino talora ha forza d'avverbio, e vale Alquanto. Pataff. _8._ (C)_ A spizzicone il naso un tal miccino Egli tirò…_ Lor. Med. Canz. _77. 4. Come si strigne un miccino,…_ Morg. _18. 157. Aspetta, tanto ch'io torni un miccino._
3. A miccino. Modo avv. in piccola quantità, Con gran risparmio. Fir. Rim. _50._ (C)_ È un dare a miccin la ciccia a' putti, Acciocch'ella non faccia poi lor male._ Alleg. _77. Senzachè qui fra noi Del buon si debbe far sempre a miccino._ Car. Com. _58. (_M._) Non fa per quelli che magnano a miccino._
4. Col verbo _Fare._ Fare a miccino. Far risparmio, Non largheggiare. (V. _FARE A MICCINO_.) Buommat. Rispos. in Red. Lett. stamp. _1825,_ p. _230. (_Gh._) Mi ricordo, quand'io era giovane,… ch'e' si viveva più alla domestica, e non c'erano tanti Marchesi, e si faceva più a miccino de' titoli._ Giampaol. _16. Oh questa veramente è bella. Volete essere voi quello che faccia a bizzeffe delle lettere e le scialacqui; e poi pretendete che li altri ne facciano a miccino; volete voi gozzovigliare, e che gli altri stieno a stecchetto?_ [Val.] Fag. Rim. _3. 111. Io fo a miccino dell'inchiostro._
5. Col verbo _Favellare._ Favellare a miccino. Dir poco e adagio. Varch. Ercol. _94._ (C)_ Favellare a spizzico, a spiluzzico, a spicchio, e a miccino, è dir poco, o adagio, per non dir poco, e male._
Meno inusit. Parlare a miccino per Dire stentatamente. [Val.] Fag. Rim. _1. 76. Perchè a parlare a compito e a miccino, S'io ve l'ho da dir, non mi son mai trovato._


----------



## Starless74

A User said:


> Etimologia : miccino;


Dunque più tracce nell'italiano arcaico che in latino/volgare. Buono a sapersi.


----------



## Mary49

Starless74 said:


> Dunque più tracce nell'italiano arcaico che in latino/volgare. Buono a sapersi.


Continuo a interrogarmi sul perché del latino, se ha più tracce nell'italiano arcaico...  
flumen micinum - Google Search
"Gradualmente abbandonata all'epoca delle invasioni barbariche e delle incursioni saracene ( V - IX secolo ) , appare *menzionata intorno all'anno mille tra i possedimenti ecclesiastici col nome di *_*FLUMEN MICINUM"*_ . Quindi nell'anno mille aveva già il nome di Fiumicino, che nei documenti veniva reso con "Flumen Micinum"? Qual era il nome nell'italiano di quel tempo? "Fiume miccino"?


----------



## Starless74

Mary49 said:


> Continuo a interrogarmi sul perché del latino, se ha più tracce nell'italiano arcaico...


Cresce il sospetto che la diceria, pur rimbalzata a fotocopia su vari siti, sia zoppicante....


----------

